# Is this safe for my budgies when painting?



## minaandchoco (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place.

We've been painting the stairs of our basement since yesterday and we can smell the fumes from the main floor. My budgies live on the second floor and we just moved them to another room upstairs with the door closed and an air purifier in the room. When the door is open, I can smell the paint fumes. It's been over 24 hours and my budgies seem normal. Should I be worried or take extra precautions? We've painted the second floor before and closed the door there, moving the budgies to a room on the main floor without doors, and they were okay. Thanks so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies have very sensitive respiratory systems.
I would suggest you roll up towels and place them along the bottom edge of the door to the room the budgie's are in.
Additionally, I recommend you open the windows on the main floor and use fans to try to air out the fumes as much as possible.*


----------

